

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on the Thiel Fellowship? - tchae

I'm relatively new to HN, but I was hoping to get your responses on what your thoughts are on the new Thiel Fellowship of offering up to 20 entrepreneurs under 20 years of age $100k to pursue their passion and "stop out of school"
======
sahillavingia
There was a very good discussion on it, here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1799700>

------
Empact
I think it's a really interesting way to challenge established social
structures. Schooling into the 20s is a pretty recent invention, and one which
is more and more lucrative for the providers of eduction. Opening up new
alternatives could play a part in challenging the future growth of tuition,
because college then wouldn't be the only visible way to make a good living.

------
rblion
I am 2 months shy of 21 or I would have definitely applied. :(

------
bhiggins
he wants to start a cargo cult, apparently.

